# Looking to adopt



## lauc99 (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi everyone! Sadly we lost our Golden at the age of 9 years old to cancer this past June 2015. We are hoping to get another dog sometime in March or April of this year. We really want to adopt a rescue this time but after having a Golden I just can't see my family having any other type of dog. We would really like to adopt a puppy and I have been looking all over the internet but I can't seem to find any rescues that may have puppies up for adoption. So i was just wondering if anyone knew of a rescue that may have Golden puppies.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lau*



lauc99 said:


> Hi everyone! Sadly we lost our Golden at the age of 9 years old to cancer this past June 2015. We are hoping to get another dog sometime in March or April of this year. We really want to adopt a rescue this time but after having a Golden I just can't see my family having any other type of dog. We would really like to adopt a puppy and I have been looking all over the internet but I can't seem to find any rescues that may have puppies up for adoption. So i was just wondering if anyone knew of a rescue that may have Golden puppies.


Lau:

I'm attaching the link to the Golden Retriever Rescues In the United States, Canada and United Kingdom and Australia.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

I am so very sorry about your Golden that went to the Rainbow Bridge. Please email me his/her name, the full date she/he went to the Rainbow Bridge and your screen name (lauc99) and I will add to the Rainbow Bridge List for 2015. 

[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Casey*

I added Casey to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge List.
My Smooch and Snobear will watch over him!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-17.html#post6276241


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's rare for breed rescue to have pure bred puppies. Some may have litters with a Golden mama and who knows what kind of dog was the daddy. where do you live? board members may be able to point you to a rescue or shelter.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.
I am very sorry for your loss of your Golden. 

You may want to check Petfinder.com to see what pups are available for adoption through sheltes or Rescue Groups. I found both my Goldens listed on PF, one I adopted through a GR Rescue and I adopted my other one through my County Humane Society. 

I see you have also started a thread for a breeder referral for a Golden pup, have you decided to go that route instead?

Whichever direction you wish to go, best of luck in your search for a puppy.


----------

